# DSL Verwirrung

## dek

Nachdem ich vergeblich versucht habe einen gateway mit T-DSL und roaring penguin einzurichten, bin ich auf die Kurzanleitung (die ihren Namen übrigens mehr als gerecht wird:) auf www.gentoo.de gestossen. Trotzdem sehr hilfreich. Danach hatte ich DSL auch recht schnell laufen, auch das routing klappt soweit.

Nun bin ich nur etwas verwirrt. Welche config files werden denn nun gelesen? Ich habe da einmal /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf und /etc/ppp/firewall-masq, die wohl mit dem rp-pppoe kommen (die kenne ich so jedenfalls schon). Dann gibt es noch die files die im paket von gentoo.de enthalten sind. Die habe ich entsprechend nach Anleitung kopiert.

Ich bekomme beim starten auch sehr seltsame Fehlermeldungen angezeigt. Da wird wie verrückt versucht sinnloses Zeug zu modproben das aus einem der configfiles stammt. Woran könnte das liegen?

Ausserdem wird versucht die MTU / MRU auf 1500 zu setzen. Da hab ich auch keine Ahnung wo das passiert.

```

Jul 23 02:20:33 [kernel] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

Jul 23 02:20:33 [kernel] ip_conntrack (2047 buckets, 16376 max)

Jul 23 02:20:33 [pppd] Plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.1/pppoe.so loaded.

Jul 23 02:20:33 [kernel] CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

Jul 23 02:20:33 [kernel] PPP generic driver version 2.4.1

Jul 23 02:20:33 [pppd] PPPoE Plugin Initialized

Jul 23 02:20:33 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module escape

Jul 23 02:20:33 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module escape

Jul 23 02:20:33 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module crtscts

Jul 23 02:20:33 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module crtscts

Jul 23 02:20:33 [modprobe] modprobe: Safe mode parameter starts with '-'

Jul 23 02:20:33 [modprobe] modprobe: Safe mode parameter starts with '-'

Jul 23 02:20:33 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module nocrtscts

Jul 23 02:20:33 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module nocrtscts

Jul 23 02:20:33 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module cdtrcts

Jul 23 02:20:33 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module cdtrcts

Jul 23 02:20:33 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module nocdtrcts

Jul 23 02:20:33 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module nocdtrcts

Jul 23 02:20:33 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module xonxoff

Jul 23 02:20:33 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module xonxoff

Jul 23 02:20:33 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module modem

Jul 23 02:20:33 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module modem

Jul 23 02:20:33 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module local

Jul 23 02:20:33 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module local

Jul 23 02:20:33 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module sync

Jul 23 02:20:33 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module sync

Jul 23 02:20:33 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module vj

Jul 23 02:20:33 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module vj

Jul 23 02:20:33 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module 217.85.221.161

Jul 23 02:20:33 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module 217.85.221.161

Jul 23 02:20:33 [pppd] pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Jul 23 02:20:33 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Jul 23 02:20:33 [pppd] Couldn't increase MTU to 1500.

Jul 23 02:20:33 [pppd] Couldn't increase MRU to 1500

Jul 23 02:20:33 [pppd] local  IP address xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx

Jul 23 02:20:33 [pppd] remote IP address xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx

```

----------

## holler

Die Fehler sind normal, das ist ein bug im pppoe-modul der aber nichts negatives bewirkt. Das hatte ich auch schon  unter Suse 7.1. Evtl. sollte man mal nen neueren Patch fuer ppp suchen.

----------

## troubadix

Die Meldungen habe ich auch, aber DSL funzt einwandfrei.

Wenn die Meldungen normal sind brauch ich auch nicht weiter zu suchen  :Wink: 

Gruss

Troubadix

----------

## dek

OK danke.

Ich habe allerdings einige Probleme mit bestimmten Webseiten. Die lassen sich aus dem internen Netz heraus einfach nicht aufrufen (auch nicht anpingen). Emails abrufen mit kmail geht auch nicht. Vom gateway aus direkt gehts aber.

Habe derzeit überhaupt keine firewall rules, bis auf das routing/masquerading.

Hat jemand eine Idee was da schief läuft?

----------

## dek

Hier noch die Ausgabe von "route -n" :

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

217.5.98.14     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

1.1.1.0         0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

192.168.10.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

0.0.0.0         217.5.98.14     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0

```

Ist das normal, dass da zweimal ppp0 auftaucht?

----------

## dek

Also ich hab da was auf adsl4linux.de gefunden. Liegt wohl doch an einer falschen MTU/MRU. Ich habe jetzt folgende Zeile in mein Skript übernommen:

iptables -I FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu

Scheint alles zu klappen bis jetzt.  :Wink: 

----------

